# درفلة النحاس وسبائكه



## محمد65 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجه لمعلومات فنيه عن مكائن الدرفله
علما اني املك معلومات جيده حول الموضوع وبحاجه الى المزيد
ويمكن تبادل المعلومات مع جميع الاخوان


----------



## mohamed shmran (4 أبريل 2007)

*تعارف وتعاون*

*اني المهندس محمد ماجستير هندسة انتاج \الجامعة التكنلوجية\العراق 
moh5shm************​


----------



## محمد65 (6 أبريل 2007)

*اهلا*

السلام عليكم
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز
انا انتظرك
تحياتي


----------



## المهندس2929 (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز
انا انتظرك


----------



## azzo_97 (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن من الاخوه المهندسين تزويدي ببعض الصور و الشرح عن الدرفلة والله انا تعبت وان ابحث عن الدرفلة ممكن ا


----------



## أحمدأحمدأحمد1 (3 مايو 2007)

يسلمووووووووو


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 مايو 2007)

حدد لو سمحت نوع الدرفله المطلوبه ونوع التشكليل
وهل تريد قوانين ام ماذا؟
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله الشهري (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتمنا من الاخوه المهندسين افادتي بما اني ليس مهندس ولاكن لدي دبلوم في الميكانيكا اتمنا ارسال بعضاً من مقاطع الفيديو في عملية الدرفلة و السحب العميق و الحدادة التساقطية و البثق وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ماجد المغارم (17 مايو 2007)

من شان الموضوع لم يوجد ما يدل عن المو ضوع الذي فتحتة


----------



## chemist amr (7 سبتمبر 2009)

نفسي أشوفك
تحت
تحت
ظل عرش الرحمن يوم
القيامة .. قول آمين


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا** 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------

